
iOS Push Notifications - yomansat
https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=182566
======
yomansat
> We know there’s interest in implementing the Web Push spec, and thank you
> for your feedback.

> There’s nothing to announce right now, as Apple generally doesn’t comment on
> future products/development.

